# new baby red



## nicklotz (Apr 13, 2011)

im sitting home bored, figured id share with you guys some pics of my baby red,
bought him from the expo in nh, i assume hes a late 2010 or early 2011, not very good judging age, great eater so far, he actually enjoys being out of his cage, just not so much being pulled from his home, ive been trying to get him to eat out of the cage, which he has had some crickets out of it, not interested in turkey or anything else out of it, yet.

[attachment=2329]
[attachment=2330]
[attachment=2331]
[attachment=2332]


----------



## Strange_Evil (Apr 13, 2011)

Great looking tegu,how big is he,any name yet?


----------



## Riplee (Apr 13, 2011)

beautiful```


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 13, 2011)

thanks strange evil, i havent gotten around to measuring him/her yet. ill have to do that tomorrow, im thinking possibly a cleo, just my first thought of it, he sure is a active little tegu 

and thank you riplee!


----------



## Rhetoric (Apr 13, 2011)

very cute! congrats! lol yeah the little ones are pretty active and really really fast.


----------



## hangtown530 (Apr 13, 2011)

Nice red!!


----------



## nicklotz (Apr 14, 2011)

thanks hangtown! 
yeah babies are insanely fast and love to jump, but hes getting a little better, 
actually all tegus are quite fast for a large lizard in my opinion.


----------

